# Handschuhe kurz oder lang?



## Speedy23 (29. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte mal Fragen wer von euch mit Handschuhen fährt? Und ob ihr im Sommer kurze also offene oder geschlossene Handschuhe benutzt.
Habe vor mir nächste Woche welche zu kaufen.


----------



## racing_basti (29. Mai 2008)

lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrese993 (30. Mai 2008)

lang oder ohne - mal so, mal so


----------



## stephaneagle (30. Mai 2008)

Was fährst denn so?


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (31. Mai 2008)

Bin lange zeit kurze gefahren und seit ca. 3 jahren lange . Find das trage gefühl bei langen angenehmer , dazu hat man mehr schutz wenn einem mal an engen stellen ein ast oder dergleichen gegen die hand schlägt . Hab mir mit kurzen schon öfter mal daruch kleine wunden geholt , tut zwar nicht sehr weh aber muss ja nicht sein wenn es sich durch lange handschuhe verhindern lässt . 

Wenns etwas kälter ist auch noch sehr angenehm und im sommer schwitzt man eh , da machts für mich kein unterschied


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre mittlerweile auch lange.
Ich habe mich einmal mit kurzen Handschuhen lang gemacht, danach habe ich auch die kurzen Handschuhe lang gemacht.
Sooo viel wärmer finde ich es nicht.
Außerdem bietet es, wie ja schon erwähnt, mehr Schutz und sieht auch besser aus, finde ich.  Musst dir halt ein Paar aussuchen, das gut belüftet ist.
Mein Specialized Radiator hat in der Handinnenfläche Löcher. Man muss nur die Finger von der Bremse nehmen und schon wird die Hand gekühlt. Meine nächsten Handschuhe kommen aber zu über 90% von Ergon.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich Marathon/Tour.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Blackwater Park (31. Mai 2008)

kurze sind eher was für die straße würde ich mal sagen. lange bieten im wald einfach mehr schutz, und die bremsen lassen sich damit auch besser greifen.


----------



## Calli Potter (31. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre z.Z kurze, werde mir aber auch ein paar Lange noch holen. Wenn ich im Wald fahre habe ich ein paar Lange, sind aber an den Bremsfingern gekürzt worden (vom Paintball früher noch)

Aber die nächsten werden bald auch welche von Scott oder so sein


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (31. Mai 2008)

immer lang
kurz sucks


----------



## Fluchtpunkt (31. Mai 2008)

Auch immer lange, sind einfach viel bequemer


----------



## Flo1988 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi, also ich fahreauch nur noch lange.

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetho (31. Mai 2008)

Ich habe auch nur lange


----------



## Triturbo (31. Mai 2008)

Seit 3 Jahren immer lang.


----------



## KONA_pepe (31. Mai 2008)

2 Jahre lange und jetzt wieder kurze... beim DH.

Die neuen Langfinger liegen schon da und warten darauf, den Zeigefinger abgeschnippelt zu bekommen  

Btw: ich hasse aufgeissene Nagelhaut von Langfingern


----------



## kalle100 (31. Mai 2008)

handschuhe dienen zum schutz der hände, kurze können also nicht wirklich schützen, daher hat sich die frage wohl erledigt!!!


----------



## Honigblume (31. Mai 2008)

Bisher nur kurze, werd mir demnächst lange zulegen.


----------



## michi the 3rd (31. Mai 2008)

lang, aufgrund den oben genannten gründen.
cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (31. Mai 2008)

auch nur lange


----------



## Samoth (1. Juni 2008)

Nur lange - Sommer wie Winter. Ich kann die von Roeckl empfehlen. Habe mir letzte Woche mein zweites Paar gekauft und nie Stress mit z. B. Schweissansammlungen o. ä.


----------



## KONA_pepe (1. Juni 2008)

Samoth schrieb:


> Nur lange - Sommer wie Winter. Ich kann die von Roeckl empfehlen. Habe mir letzte Woche mein zweites Paar gekauft und nie Stress mit z. B. Schweissansammlungen o. ä.



Jap, dem kann man nur zustimmen. Fahre seit 2 Jahren Roeckl.

Jetzt Oneal sniper, die auch klasse sitzen und "luftig'" sind.


----------



## Levty (1. Juni 2008)

patrese993 schrieb:


> lang oder ohne - mal so, mal so


 Genau so!


----------



## Samoth (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe gestern gesehen, dass Camelbak (ja, der Rucksackhersteller) auch entsprechende Vollfinger-Handschuhe im Sortiment hat. Die einen waren auch für "extremely hot od humid environments". Vielleicht sind die auch einen Blick wert!?


----------



## ChaosRaven (1. Juni 2008)

Die Handschuhe von Camelbak kenne ich nur von Shops in denen man Ausrüstung für den Bereich Military und Law Enforcement erwerben kann. Wobei die ja zumeist die Zeigefinger entsprechend so designen, dass man damit anständig schießen kann. Sicherlich fürs Bremsen nicht von Nachteil.


----------



## gremlino (1. Juni 2008)

immer lang


----------



## Samoth (1. Juni 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Die Handschuhe von Camelbak kenne ich nur von Shops in denen man Ausrüstung für den Bereich Military und Law Enforcement erwerben kann. Wobei die ja zumeist die Zeigefinger entsprechend so designen, dass man damit anständig schießen kann. Sicherlich fürs Bremsen nicht von Nachteil.



Könnte passen, ja. Die laufen auf der HP auch unter Military. Aber testen würde ich sie schon mal gerne... 30$ klingen auch nicht zu tragisch.


----------



## Bengel73 (1. Juni 2008)

trage auch seit 3 jahren nur noch lang,
ich sehe keine Nachteile.


----------



## blademaker (2. Juni 2008)

Fahre auch nur lang 

Schon mal was von Mechanix Wear gehört?

Ich fahr im Sommer gern das Modell "Original Vent", gibt es in weiss und schwarz.
Ober- und Unterseite ist luftdurchlässig am Handrücken/Daumen ist sogar ein Stück Frottee zum Schweiß von der Stirn wischen 

Im Herbst oder für Geländefahrt nehm ich noch gern den "M-Pact", der hat ein  Handballenpolster und auf der Oberseite Protektoren.

Kann man hier bestellen: www.shop.mechanix.info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omega1984 (2. Juni 2008)

wie is das eigentlich bei den handschuhen, egal ob kurz oder lang mit der sonnendurchlässigkeit.

ihr alle kennt ja die nennens wir mal radler- oder natobräune (da wo die kleidung ist, kommt wenig sonne hin daher ist man da etwas "käsig")
ich finds ned so toll wenn mitte oberarm bis zum handgelenk alles braun ist aber der rest weiss.

also:
-sind die stoffe lichtdurchlässig ?
-muss man "solar"-stoffhandschuhe kaufen ?
-preisliche unterschiede ?


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Juni 2008)

@omega1984
also zu deiner frage mit den solar handschuhen: hab mir von roeckl kurze handschuhe gekauft, glaub die heißen sogar solar. kosten 30 Euro.
steht zwar drauf dass sie sonne durchscheinen lassen, sodass der unterschied eben nicht sooo krass ist (zwischen käsiger hand und gebräuntem arm), aber wirklich wirken find ich tun sie nicht. glaub da ist bis jetzt kein unterschied zu normalen handschuhen. glaub auch nicht dass sich das noch ändern wird. denke das geld kannst du dir sparen.

werde mir auch noch lange handschuhe zulegen. habt ihr tips speziell der marke? würde gerne von specialized welche kaufen, aber leider für damen schon sold out. gibts sonst noch gute ? und ist da ein unterschied zwischen damen und herren modell?
gruss Ramona


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2008)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @omega1984
> also zu deiner frage mit den solar handschuhen: hab mir von roeckl kurze handschuhe gekauft, glaub die heißen sogar solar. kosten 30 Euro.
> steht zwar drauf dass sie sonne durchscheinen lassen, sodass der unterschied eben nicht sooo krass ist (zwischen käsiger hand und gebräuntem arm), aber wirklich wirken find ich tun sie nicht. glaub da ist bis jetzt kein unterschied zu normalen handschuhen. glaub auch nicht dass sich das noch ändern wird. denke das geld kannst du dir sparen.
> 
> ...


Wie sieht es denn mit ergon aus?

Specialized habe ich im Moment. Sehen gut aus, funktionieren aber eher bescheiden  Aber das ist sicher bei jedem anders. Es ist ja auch jede Hand anders, nicht wahr?

MfG Kai


----------



## omega1984 (2. Juni 2008)

handschuhberatung

diese hab ich da mal rausgeschrieben, gibt immer den ein oder anderen befürworter .. wie immer 5 mann, 5 versch. antworten.
Specialized BG Ridge Handschuhe Mod. 2008		25,90  
Specialized BG Gel Vollfinger Handschuh			    34,90  
ROECKL Handschuh Longfinger Light			   39,95  
PEARL IZUMI Slice Full Finger Glove			      34,95  
Nike Übergangshandschuh Elite Full Finger Glove 	 29,50  
Ergon HM1-M Glove					         39,95  

preise sind onlineshop-angaben

ich wanke zwischen ergon und den spec

denke mal die damen variante ist im schnitt etwas kleiner als die herrenmodelle, denn die meisten frauen haben im vergleich zu männern eher kleine hände. optisch scheinen ja keine unterschiede in der farbe zusein. einfach mal die herrenvariante anprobieren und wenn sie passen .. kaufen


----------



## CBiker (2. Juni 2008)

Ich fahr kurz und nur Roeckl mit Gelpolster. Die halten am längsten.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## kettenknecht (2. Juni 2008)

Wer hat den die Vaude Race Gloves long ? Taugen die unter den Gesichtspunkten Wärme ?, Verarbeitungsqualität ? Haptik ?


----------



## soulslight (2. Juni 2008)

ich habe den vaude handschuh jetzt seit ca einem monat.
er ist sehr warm, gerade das obere polster wirkt schon fast nach übergangshandschuh. die verarbeitungsqualität ist, in anbetracht der kurzen zeitspanne, gut. ich hatte noch keine offenen nähte.
im allgemeinen fühlt sich der handschuh auf der haut angenehm an, wirkt eher weich (siehe obermaterial => wärme).
für mich kaufentscheidend war das dicke polster am äußeren handballen. dieser fällt bei mir, im vergleich zum daumenballen, sehr klein aus, weshalb ich mit den meisten anderen handschuhen so meine schwierigkeiten habe. hier ist der vaude stark gepolstert, nur leider nicht wirklich ergonomisch, und im daumenballenbereich gar nicht, was mir natürlich entgegen kommt.
mein fazit: ich denke im frühjahr und herbst, bei milden temperaturen zwischen 10°C und 20°C, vielleicht 25°C eine alternative, im hochsommer definitiv zu warm.
der ergon hat doch diese eingestanzten löcher in der handfläche und der fingerinnenseite. das macht definitiv was aus. nur hat der leider so gut wie kein polster.


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juni 2008)

Nur lang. Die kurzen sind sinnfrei bei Stürzen oder Baumkontakt.


----------



## homerjay (5. Juni 2008)

Nur lang, seit mir mal ein Arzt gesagt hat, daß beim Großteil der schweren Schnitt- und  Schürfverletzungen Bewegungseinschränkungen zurückbleiben. 
Außerdem habe ich mal einem medizinischen Sachverständigen zugehört, der gesagt hat, daß durch offene Wunden an der Hand die Gefahr von Entzündungen im Bereich der Sehnen und Sehnenscheiden extrem hoch ist.
Edit: Außerdem kannst Du damit auch mal die Kette anfassen oder einen Stacheldrahtzaun.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stompy (5. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden Fall lang. 
Besserer Schutz bei Stürzen, Hängenbleiben an Ästen, Elektro-Weidezäunen usw.

Wenn man wirklich langlebige Handschuhe sucht, kann ich nur die von Fox empfehlen. Ich fahr ein Paar jetzt seit zwei Jahren, und es gibt noch keine ernsthaften Verschleißerscheinungen.
Ein Kollege fährt ein Paar Sidewinder seit über 7 Jahren und abgesehen davon dass sie inzwischen nicht mehr hübsch aussehen, funktionieren die Handschuhe noch erstklassig.


----------



## kettenknecht (5. Juni 2008)

"bei milden temperaturen zwischen 10°C und 20°C"

genau der angepeilte einsatzbereich

@soulslight danke


----------



## Boris2401 (5. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig die Northwave Skeleton? Wie sind die den von der Polsterung her an der Handinnenfläche? Sind die überhaupt gepolstert?
Auf den Fotos sieht´s so aus, als wären die nicht gepolstert.

Kann mich nicht so ganz entscheiden zwischen den Skeleton und den Röckel Solar. Die Röckel bekomm ich halt hier im Shop und weis auch welche größe ich genau brauche. Die Skeleton find ich halt vom Style her richtig geil. Aber gibts hier halt nirgends. Müsst ich auf gut glück bestellen und hoffen das sie passen.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (5. Juni 2008)

Beide kaufen!


----------



## 4mate (5. Juni 2008)

ROECKL Handschuh Longfinger Light -> von 15 - 35° -),  seit 4 Jahren ;

Specialized BG Gel Vollfinger Handschuh -> unter 15° , seit 5 Jahren , allerdings sofort BG Polster  entfernt  , mag lieber  dicke Griffe !


----------



## Aitschie (5. Juni 2008)

Fahre, nachdem ich anfangs noch kurze Handschuhe hatte, nur noch lange. Gründe stehen hier im Fred schon alle. 

Sehr zufrieden bin ich mit den "Raji" von 661. Schön dünn, ohne Polster und an der Handoberseite sehr dünn und luftig. Für die Übergangszeit liegt noch n Paar "El Diabolo" von Chiba rum. 
Im Winter bin ich Langfingerhandschuhe von Specialized gefahren, fand ich nicht so prall, denn sie sind nach 1 Winter bereits fertig: sich öffnende bzw. offene Nähte sind im Winter net sooo gut (hoffentlich ein Einzelfall)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stucki1983 (5. Juni 2008)

ich fahre die pearl izumi gel in lang ..

drücken nicht man bekommt vom verschluss keine tauben hände, ich leibe sie


----------



## DeLocke (6. Juni 2008)

also ich fahre auch nur mit langen.

gerade im wald hat das viele vorteile, wenn man sich net an jedem ast den finger aufreißen will oder an einer brennessel verbrennen


----------



## Roitherkur (6. Juni 2008)

DeLocke schrieb:


> also ich fahre auch nur mit langen.
> 
> gerade im wald hat das viele vorteile, wenn man sich net an jedem ast den finger aufreißen will oder an einer brennessel verbrennen



Wie hoch wachsen denn bei euch die Brennesseln?


----------



## DeLocke (6. Juni 2008)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Wie hoch wachsen denn bei euch die Brennesseln?



schon hoch  

jo oder sonstige gestrüp was halt so auf trails links und rechts wächst


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juni 2008)

Brenneseln wachsen hier grundsätzlich nur in uneinsichtigen Kurven


----------



## de flö (6. Juni 2008)

nutze auch lange...  

habe Fox im Gebrauch... null verschleiss und angenehm zu tragen...


----------



## CYCOrider (6. Juni 2008)

Habe mir von Specialized Langfinger geholt und mir beim ersten Test das Handgelenk gebrochen. Demnach war es eine sehr gute Entscheidung.
Habe am Anfang auch überlegt.

Ich würde es davon abhängig machen ob du hauptsächlich auf normalen Wegen fährst oder auch mal schweres Gelände.

Bei nem Sturz biste mit Langfinger halt immer besser bedient


----------



## scotty23 (7. Juni 2008)

Das Handgelenk kann man sich aber auch ohne Specialized Langfinger brechen? Oder ?



CYCOrider schrieb:


> Habe mir von Specialized Langfinger geholt und mir beim ersten Test das Handgelenk gebrochen. Demnach war es eine sehr gute Entscheidung.


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2008)

sommer: kurz von chiba .sehr angenehm . herbst und winter : lang von roeckl . schützen gut vor kälte und nässe . --- greez , k.


----------



## ThK (7. Juni 2008)

Seit heute die Specialized Enduro....
Eher was "dünner" aber trotzdem lang.
Bisher tragen die sich gut und in der Handinnenfläche sind "Luftlöcher"...
Ganz praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (7. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Brennesseln wachsen hier grundsätzlich nur in uneinsichtigen Kurven



Was sehen denn diese bösen Kurven nicht ein ? 

Oder sind sie für Dich nicht einsehbar, also uneinsehbar ?


----------



## LautSprecher (7. Juni 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Was sehen denn diese bösen Kurven nicht ein ?
> 
> Oder sind sie für Dich nicht einsehbar, also uneinsehbar ?



Nein..uneinsichtig halt 
Ich sage  grundsätzlich uneinsichtig zu uneinsehbaren Kurven  
Schwäbisch halt


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Juni 2008)

Also aufm Rennrad wenns wärmer wird gar keine Handschuhe, aufm MTB gelegentlich und nur bei Rennen oder ähnlichen Events.
Mag keine weißen Handrücken, sieht sch....e aus.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also aufm Rennrad wenns wärmer wird gar keine Handschuhe, aufm MTB gelegentlich und nur bei Rennen oder ähnlichen Events.
> Mag keine weißen Handrücken, sieht sch....e aus.
> Gruß
> Stolli


Hast du Stützräder am Bike?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Vito Corleone (9. Juni 2008)

Samoth schrieb:


> Nur lange - Sommer wie Winter. Ich kann die von Roeckl empfehlen. Habe mir letzte Woche mein zweites Paar gekauft und nie Stress mit z. B. Schweissansammlungen o. ä.



hi samoth.

hast du zufällig diese hier?
http://www.bobshop.de/artikel/roeckl-handschuh-longfinger-weiss/


hatte bisher ROECKL Handschuh Longfinger Light und war auch sehr zufrieden....

gruß
roland


----------



## DeLocke (9. Juni 2008)

ich hab die http://www.bobshop.de/artikel/roeckl-handschuh-longfinger-light-7-1/

und bin damit top zufrieden!


----------



## Calli Potter (9. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand von euch evtl die Ergon Handschuhe?? Also die Langen in verbindung der Ergon Enduro Griffen??


----------

